# الموضوع : دراسات جدوه مشروع صغير



## alhakimi (17 مارس 2009)

الاخوه \ المهندسين المحترمين 
الاخوه \ الفنين المحترمين 
الاخوه أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين 
 الموضوع : دراسات جدوه مشروع صغير 

أريد القيام بفتح معهد مهني يقوم بتدريس كهرباء في مجالات مختلفة 
1\ تحكم كهربائي 
2\ تمديدات كهربائية
3 \لف محركات
4\ الأمان ولسلامه المهنية
5\ مبد في الالكترونيات 
أرجو منكم المساعد في هذا الموضوع 
 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسيين (17 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم دراسة الجدوى في جزء كبير منها يعتمد على البلد التي يكون فيها المعهد من حيث حجم المشاريع المتواجدة ,,, حجم السوق و متطلباته ,,, النظرة المستقبلية للمشاريع ,,, ونوعية دراسة الجدوى هذه تعتمد أيضا على الإطلاع الميداني 
أنا لست متخصصا ولكن هذا ماأعرفه من معلومات... حبيت أن ابدي رايي في الموضوع ..........وشكراً


----------



## علي الحميد (17 مارس 2009)

عفوا رد نزل بالخطأ* اعتذر عن ذلك
*


----------

